

Bitcoin miner raided by police, suspected of growing cannabis - dexen
http://esspe.net/bitcoins-and-weed

======
nextparadigms
This has been discussed before. They monitor the utilization of electricity
apparently, and mining bitcoins looks similar to growing cannabis to the
police.

Now, I wonder, how legal is them monitoring electricity consumption of
_everyone_?

